# Slip edge stitch



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I am adapting a hand knit pattern for my Bond. The hand pattern calls for slipping the first stitch of every row. I tried just putting the first stitch into hold position. It doesn't look as nice as the edge on the hand knit sample. Is there another way to slip the first stitch?


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I usually slip purlwise and find it gives a nice even edge--but it does take a few rows to see the nice edge


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I know how to slip purlwise by hand, but how do you do it on a machine?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

showperson said:


> I am adapting a hand knit pattern for my Bond. The hand pattern calls for slipping the first stitch of every row. I tried just putting the first stitch into hold position. It doesn't look as nice as the edge on the hand knit sample. Is there another way to slip the first stitch?


I think your options are limited but you can try this.

After you have put your first needle into hold position and knitted the row, take the first stitch off and twist it 180 degrees and put it back on the needle. (always twist in the same direction - clockwise or counter-clockwise)
Do a test swatch first to make sure the edge is not too tight.

Another suggestion .. Knit 1 row, then unknit the edge stitch and reknit it using the latchtool), thereby turning it from a knit stitch into a purl stitch. Next, set the needle to hold position (so it would not knit) and continue from there.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope you will post your solution, Showperson. I'm sure many of us MKers will be interested in your findings.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I would frankly ignore that instruction and just knit each row normally. What might be a nice small touch on the hand-knit version would be a lot of trouble, very error prone, and not worth it on the machine knit version.


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think the purpose of slipping the first stitch in hand knitting is so that you don't get a sloppy stitch at the edge. However, with machine knitting it is not necessary so I would just ignore the slip stitch at the beginning of a row when using a machine.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

MKjane said:


> I would frankly ignore that instruction and just knit each row normally. What might be a nice small touch on the hand-knit version would be a lot of trouble, very error prone, and not worth it on the machine knit version.


Rather than 'frankly ignore'; surely it is more satisfying to try to improve the result already achieved.

Kind regards
Val


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with Mkjane and gego. In hand knitting you do this to get a straight/tighter edge. I too would ignore doing this for the same reasons that they have stated and also because it wont be part of the pattern. The end stitches that you would be slipping will be lost when you sew the garment up.
I don't know what stitch pattern you are doing, nor what machine you are using. If you have a Brother machine that has the KC11 setting on the carriage, or the orange/pink levers under the carriage, you can use this/these to get a straight edge that is better for sewing up.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm using a Bond USM. I did a pot holder by hand using a slipped stitch at the beginning of every row, slipped as if to knit on odd rows, and slipped as if to purl on the even rows. The overall pattern was a modified basket weave. The slipped stitches created a knit stitch along the side of the edge that looks nice. I want to do a scarf with the same pattern, so this is not for an edge that we be sewn together. I tried it on the machine with just putting the first needle in hold, but the stitch was to tight compared to the hand stitch. I may just play with modifying that stitch. I'll let you all know if I come up with something pretty.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just thought back to my many, many years of hand knitting and remembered the fact that I never always slipped the first stitch back then. If I wasn't using the yarn that the pattern was written for there wasn't always the need to do this. You find that it is down to the yarn as to why you do this in hand knitting. Some yarns, Mohair etc, if the first stitch is knitted every row the edges are wavy/loose and you then find when sewing the seams you are gathering them up. With other yarns this doesn't happen so there is no need to slip the first stitch. 
There is less chance of you getting this wavy/loose edge when knitting on a machine, no matter what yarn you are using.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

showperson said:


> I'm using a Bond USM. I did a pot holder by hand using a slipped stitch at the beginning of every row, slipped as if to knit on odd rows, and slipped as if to purl on the even rows. The overall pattern was a modified basket weave. The slipped stitches created a knit stitch along the side of the edge that looks nice. I want to do a scarf with the same pattern, so this is not for an edge that we be sewn together. I tried it on the machine with just putting the first needle in hold, but the stitch was to tight compared to the hand stitch. I may just play with modifying that stitch. I'll let you all know if I come up with something pretty.


You must have been typing while I was typing my last post. I can now see that it is part of the pattern, so the slip stitch does need to be done. Could you, after knitting the row, drop the first stitch and use a latch tool/crochet hook to knit it up again knit wise?


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

I think I will try to avoid having to knit and then drop the first stitch and re-latch it. The first thing I will try will be to put the first stitch into hold, knit the second stitch manually so I can control the tension, put that stitch into hold and knit the rest of the row.


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

One thing I have done to create a nice edge is move one or two stitches out to the outside needle on every other row.. This creates a 'YO" which can be eliminated by pulling up the loop below. I liked the "YO" so left them. I thought the edge looked nice and it prevents rolling.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I'm very much interested in your idea, eberry5134, but I can't quite follow what to do. Are you saying you take the second stitch from the edge and transfer it to the first needle? 

I also don't understand the part about eliminating the yarn over. Can you please explain what you pull up onto the second needle? And when? Before or after you knit across after transferring the second stitch to the first needle?

Thanks!


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

MKjane said:


> I'm very much interested in your idea, eberry5134, but I can't quite follow what to do. Are you saying you take the second stitch from the edge and transfer it to the first needle?
> 
> I also don't understand the part about eliminating the yarn over. Can you please explain what you pull up onto the second needle? And when? Before or after you knit across after transferring the second stitch to the first needle?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I transfer the second stitch to the first actually on both sides if they are edges of a scarf or something like that. I sometimes transfer 2 stitches over - that is #2 to #1 and #3 to #2 which makes the "YO" at the 3rd stitch. If you want to close the hole, pick up the "bump" below or the side of the stitch you transferred and it will fill the hole. I personally like the "YO" effect on most things.
I hope this is clear. Try it on a small swatch and it will make more sense to you I think.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

eberry5134 said:


> One thing I have done to create a nice edge is move one or two stitches out to the outside needle on every other row.. This creates a 'YO" which can be eliminated by pulling up the loop below. I liked the "YO" so left them. I thought the edge looked nice and it prevents rolling.


This technique would form an eyelet (unless you pick up the neighbouring stitch and place on the empty needle). I think "pulling up the loop" means putting the yarn on the empty needle. This would knit on the next row. I can't see how this would prevent rolling.

I believe the originator of this post is knitting a basketweave pattern.

Val


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

eberry5134 said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very much interested in your idea, eberry5134, but I can't quite follow what to do. Are you saying you take the second stitch from the edge and transfer it to the first needle?
> ...


Thanks for your explanation. I understand now. I'll give it a try!


----------

